# The MICRO SKIFF: East Cape Glide



## Flyline

Welcome to a newest addition to East Cape Skiff Family! The East Cape Glide ” Microskiff" skiff combined from old school "East Cape Gladesmen" and a Big Brother East Cape Vantage into a Glide Hull!  This Glide measures 17ft long and 58 inches wide, Max rated is 30hp and in side/Tiller style. Not to mention a raw storage and 100% DRY storage as the gutters are DEEP.

The Glide has a awesome rear deck with your options as a cooler or live well with Dry Storage next to it!  Front raised deck with dry deep hatch and this skiff has a huge vantage spray rails to stay completely dry!  Also a good thing is it holds 3  10ft Flyrods on each side of the skiff and fully loaded with 2 guys at 5.25" draft.  

This pictures is a Side console Glide with 30hp Evinrude E-Tec with Tilt and Trim tops out over 30 MPH with 2 guys.

I love the look of this skiff and cannot wait for a tan tiller Glide with 20hp Suzuki 4 stroke with blacked out package, new style poling platform and trim tabs.  Hopefully Soon I will take her out and pole it on the skinny water goon!























MORE PICS coming soon!


----------



## Flyline

*Re: The MICROSKIFF: East Cape Glide*


----------



## Dillusion

*Re: The MICROSKIFF: East Cape Glide*

That yours?


----------



## Flyline

*Re: The MICROSKIFF: East Cape Glide*

Not the side console.....Tiller Style.....


----------



## Dillusion

*Re: The MICROSKIFF: East Cape Glide*



> Not the side console.....Tiller Style.....


So you ordered one but copied and pasted the boat intro from the east cape website? Lol


----------



## Creek Runner

*Re: The MICROSKIFF: East Cape Glide*



>


Looks like a hells bay, nice skiff!


----------



## Flyline

*Re: The MICROSKIFF: East Cape Glide*



> Not the side console.....Tiller Style.....
> 
> 
> 
> So you ordered one but copied and pasted the boat intro from the east cape website? Lol
Click to expand...

no I'm doing a favor for Kevin to help download pics on the thread and also been with them since They build a 1st Glide as a test skiff.


----------



## cdaffin

*Re: The MICROSKIFF: East Cape Glide*

whitesnooky is Kevin, Kevin is whitesnooky


----------



## coconutgroves

*Re: The MICROSKIFF: East Cape Glide*

Looks tippy. 

Hey, someone was going to say it.


----------



## tj14

*Re: The MICROSKIFF: East Cape Glide*

seems like I was already following a thread about this skiff somehwere.....must have been a different forum....


----------



## Gramps

*Re: The MICROSKIFF: East Cape Glide*



> whitesnooky is Kevin, Kevin is whitesnooky



Haha not even CLOSE.

DM - Yes there is another Glide there here at Microskiff...


----------



## blueeye

*Re: The MICROSKIFF: East Cape Glide*

Kevin said he was making a tiller. Is that yours? I was thinking about a tiller this morning for myself with a new Suzuki 20 EFI.


----------



## Wakeboarder2MD

*Re: The MICROSKIFF: East Cape Glide*

what 30 hp outboard would yall use on an EC Glide?


----------



## Jacob_Johnson

*Re: The MICROSKIFF: East Cape Glide*

Older 30 yami 2 stroke if I could pick anything


----------



## shiprock8

*Re: The MICROSKIFF: East Cape Glide*



> Welcome to a newest addition to East Cape Skiff Family! The East Cape Glide ” Microskiff" skiff combined from old school "East Cape Gladesmen" and a Big Brother East Cape Vantage into a Glide Hull!  This Glide measures 17ft long and 58 inches wide, Max rated is 30hp and in side/Tiller style. Not to mention a raw storage and 100% DRY storage as the gutters are DEEP.
> 
> The Glide has a awesome rear deck with your options as a cooler or live well with Dry Storage next to it!  Front raised deck with dry deep hatch and this skiff has a huge vantage spray rails to stay completely dry!  Also a good thing is it holds 3  10ft Flyrods on each side of the skiff and fully loaded with 2 guys at 5.25" draft.
> 
> This pictures is a Side console Glide with 30hp Evinrude E-Tec with Tilt and Trim tops out over 30 MPH with 2 guys.
> 
> I love the look of this skiff and cannot wait for a tan tiller Glide with 20hp Suzuki 4 stroke with blacked out package, new style poling platform and trim tabs.  Hopefully Soon I will take her out and pole it on the skinny water goon!
> 
> These photos are not in focus. You need to hold your smart phone or camera steady when you take pictures or they will not be sharp. :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS coming soon!


----------



## makin moves

*Re: The MICROSKIFF: East Cape Glide*

These look great. Congrats on a new sled as well. Looking foward to seeing it.


----------



## telltail

*Re: The MICROSKIFF: East Cape Glide*

Looks nice! From the pics and listed specs, seems like it compares more to their Caimen? I saw they have removed the Gladesmen from the website...


----------



## Flyline

*Re: The MICROSKIFF: East Cape Glide*



> Kevin said he was making a tiller. Is that yours? I was thinking about a tiller this morning for myself with a new Suzuki 20 EFI.


The side console glide with 30hp etec and Tan Glide with 20hp Suzuki are going to be a demo skiffs for now. My plans for the Glide hasn't been set yet. ECC crew going to finish build their demo skiffs first before starts in production. 

Kelvar Glide set up with 20hp Suzuki with micro powerpole and mini hydraulic jackplate sounds good to me!


----------



## peterpalmieri

*Re: The MICROSKIFF: East Cape Glide*



> Looks nice! From the pics and listed specs, seems like it compares more to their Caimen? I saw they have removed the Gladesmen from the website...


I'm sure Kevin will chime in on where he sees this fitting into the line up but seems to me that it is their hope that it will fit into the Gladesman slot. A bit more boat then the gman but not quite a caimen. The shorter length would seem to be a good fit for the guy looking to garage his boat.


----------



## shiprock8

*Re: The MICROSKIFF: East Cape Glide*

ECC phone goes right to message for two days now. Kevin's cell phone message box is full. :-[


----------



## East_Cape

*Re: The MICROSKIFF: East Cape Glide*

m here! 
everytime i clear my VM out on cell it fills up. My brother is in the hospital and our mother is calling me every minute giving me play by play...
Also know on shop line we never answer as we call everybody back at end of day or next. We are here and always working as we are a shop 7days a week from 7-3:30 m-f
Just got back from doing a demo with the guys from Power-Pole as well.
321.217.1086


----------



## shiprock8

*Re: The MICROSKIFF: East Cape Glide*

Have been trying to contact ECC since yesterday to see if I could look at the Glide today.


----------



## iMacattack

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## shiprock8

I left messages at ECC yesterday and today but still no call back. I don't want to bother Kevin since he is dealing with a brother in the hospital.


----------



## oysterbreath

Whitesnooky, so what happen to your Mitchell? Did you sell it off? Man....I can't believe you are getting a Glide! I'm actually kinda jealous. That's a badazz lil boat! If I could...I would get one too! Tiller is the way to go with that one! Your's is gonna be awesome! So do you know how much of the layup is gonna actually be kevlar?
Dude, If I could have one my way....I'd see if Kevin could do one in Tegris with the weave exposed. Ahhhhh that would be dope on a barbones skiff!
BTW, Kevin, I hope your Bro is doing better now?!?


----------

